# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Не заходит в Интернет через любой браузер, но значек интернета показывает что доступ в интернет есть..

## [email protected]

У меня Windows Vista, обновляется без проблем.

Пытаюсь зайти на любой сайт через Internet Explorer, пишет следующее: "Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту страницу".
Пытаюсь зайти на любой сайт через Opera, пишет следующее: "Невозможно найти удаленный сервер".
Пытаюсь зайти на любой сайт через Mozilla, пишет следующее: "Попытка соединения не удалась".
Пытаюсь зайти на любой сайт через Chrome, пишет следующее: "Веб-страница недоступна".

проделал все шаги:сначало обновил свой антивирус Касперского(с полной проверкой), далее AVZ, hijack, cureit. Ничего подозрительного не нашел.

Значек интернета показывает что доступ в интернет есть.

Пожалуйста помогите решить проблему...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *[email protected]*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## [email protected]

В общем проблему решил сам). Удалил абсолютно все антивирусы. Скачал утилиту для полного удаления Антивирусов. Перезагрузка и интернет заработал.
p.s. иногда из за неправильного удаления антивирусов, возможны проблемы с интернетом.

----------

